# MOPS [April 1st to April 30th] - Marineland LED Sale!



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

With all the talk about LED lighting these days we thought we'd feature one of the more reasonably priced LED fixtures to hit the market in recent months --- Marineland's Double Bright and Reef Capable LED fixtures.

The Double Bright LEDs are recommended for Fish Only marine tanks or Freshwater low light planted tanks (crypts, anubis, java fern etc) or you can double them up for Planted Tanks requiring higher lighting levels. They are also an excellent choice for refugiums but are not intended as a reef lighting system. That's where Marineland's Reef Capable LEDs come into play.

The Reef Capable LED is significantly brighter than the Double Bright LED and provides the correct intensity and spectral output to maintain reef aquariums. These impressive 1 watt LEDs also feature PAR ratings that compare favorably with many of the Metal Halide bulbs on the market today. Highly energy efficient, with a useful lifetime rating of 50,000 hours, you'll save on your energy costs and you won't need to replace bulbs every year.

If you're in the market for a new lighting system or it is time to replace your existing bulbs have a look at these highly attractive, ultra thin, stylish LED fixtures. From now until April 30th we're offering 20% OFF both the Double Bright and Reef Capable LEDs.
For more information just click here.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/specials.php?utm_source=MOPS&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Chemi-Pure

Yours truly,

Dan Cole.
Mail Order Pet Supplies, Inc.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Y2KGT said:


> These impressive 1 watt LEDs also feature PAR ratings that compare favorably with many of the Metal Halide bulbs on the market today.


I'm not sure if this is correct =D Most of the high-end LED fixtures use anything from 3 to 6 watt bulbs to provide enough PAR for coral growth for example.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Chris S said:


> I'm not sure if this is correct =D Most of the high-end LED fixtures use anything from 3 to 6 watt bulbs to provide enough PAR for coral growth for example.


The double bright fixtures use 1 watt LED lighting, the reef capable ones are a lot hight wattage

The Double bright ones are no use for coral


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris S said:


> I'm not sure if this is correct =D Most of the high-end LED fixtures use anything from 3 to 6 watt bulbs to provide enough PAR for coral growth for example.


I think Paul was just quoting the email from Dan.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I think Paul was just quoting the email from Dan.


You're exactly right. I received the MOPS Newsletter and thought I would share with everyone on this forum.

I have a couple of the Double Bright fixtures on my African Cichlid tanks and I think they're great.

This is an amazing deal so if you were thinking of buying one, now is a good time.

Here is some info I found on the Marineland website:
http://www.marineland.com/Marineland.home

Double Bright LED Lighting System

Powered by Energy Efficient 1watt LED's that provide similar output compared to twin tube fluorescent bulb lighting.
Slim, stylized lighting profile.
Mimics underwater "shimmer" effect of natural sunlight
Two lighting settings - Daylight and Lunar.
Energy efficient system that doesn't require any bulb replacement.
Specifically designed Polycarbonate lens to focus and to protect LED light bulbs.
Lifetime Hours - 17,000 hours.
Powered by 1W and .06W LEDs.

Three models flexible enough for the following size aquariums:
18 - 24" - (6) 1W 6000K White & (3) .06W Blue LEDs 450 Lumens
24 - 36" - (8) 1W 6000K White & (4) .06W Blue LEDs 600 Lumens
36 - 48" - (16) 1W 6000K White & (8) .06W Blue LEDs 1200 Lumens

Reef Capable LED Lighting System

Powered by Energy Efficient 1 watt LED's that provide the correct intensity and spectral output to maintain reef aquariums.
Slim, stylized lighting profile.
Mimics underwater "shimmer" effect of natural sunlight.
Energy efficient system that doesn't require any bulb replacement.
Two modes of lighting, Daytime (white and blue LEDs), Lunar (blue LEDs only).
Lifetime Hours - 50,000 hours.

Four models flexible enough to fit the following aquarium sizes:
18 - 24" - (18) 10,000K White & (3) 460 nm Blue 1W LEDs - 1305 Lumens
24 - 36" - (23) 10,000K White & (4) 460 nm Blue 1W LEDs - 1670 Lumens
36 - 48" - (36) 10,000K White & (6) 460 nm Blue 1W LEDs - 2610 Lumens
48 - 60" - (46) 10,000K White & (8) 460 nm Blue 1W LEDs - 3340 Lumens


----------

